# 62268



## stlbill511 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know the diagnosis code for CPT 62268, drainage of synovial cyst?

Thanks 

Caroline


----------



## marvelh (Jan 15, 2013)

CPT code 62268 is not for drainage of a facet joint synovial cyst rather for a spinal cord cyst (syrinx) which is anatomically totally different.

The July 2011 CPT Assistant included the following Q&A:
Question: What is the correct coding for aspiration of a synovial cyst of the facet joints? 

Answer: There is no specific code for the insufflation and aspiration of a synovial cyst at a facet joint. Therefore, code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, may be reported to represent this procedure. If fluoroscopic guidance is used, it may be additionally reported with code 77003, Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle or catheter tip for spine or paraspinous diagnostic or therapeutic injection procedures (epidural, subarachnoid, or sacroiliac joint), including neurolytic agent destruction.


----------

